# Vintage Massachusetts State Police Photographs



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

I have gone ahead and added 7 photographs of vintage Massachusetts State Police Vehicles to my Website. 
Please check it out and while you are there please remember to sign the guest book on the Contact Page 
and please add comments / questions in this thread. 
Thanks, 
Greg 
Greg's Police Car Web Site 
http://mysite.verizon.net/vzeopzls/policecars

My other Web Sites:

Greg Diane Emily and Colin MacKay Web Site 
http://mysite.verizon.net/vzeopzls/index.html

The MacKay Friends and Family Web Site 
http://mysite.verizon.net/vzeopzls/themackayfriendsandfamilyphotoalbum/index.html

Greg's 1995 Ford Crown Victoria LX P74 
http://mysite.verizon.net/vzeopzls/1995fordcrownvictoria/

Police Model Cars by Scalemodelvics (My Brother's site) 
http://public.fotki.com/Police-Model-Cars


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

yeah I saw that and fixed it : -) 

can u see them now all fixed ?


1967 Ford Wagon 
and
the sedan 
is
1968 Chevorlet Impala:baby01:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

Very cool pictures!

What year did MSP go to 4-door sedans?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

God Damn Mackster; WTF is this?????
I almost soiled myself after looking at this friggin picture...
http://public.fotki.com/Police-Model-Cars/misc/dsc01642.html


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Check out the old style 3" Sam Browne belt on the guy in the B/W 1961 photo...blouse was uniform for patrol back then (reefer for winter). The summer uniform consisted of change from the garrison cap to the campaign hat. Period.

Any attempt to ID the troopers?


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

*God Damn Mackster; WTF is this?????*

For the love of god. He's got a puma in his dining room..!

I bet the kids don't have hamsters.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

LOL 
Actually thats my brother Scalemodelvics website 
and thats his kittah

he's cool huh ?


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

*What years did the Massachusetts State PD buy Cars ??* 
These are the years MSP Bought Police Cars. Right ?
If not please correct me. Thanks ! 
Just wondering.......

1992
1993
1994 (Turnpike Cars)
1995 (Chevy Caprice Fleet) 
1996 
1997 (Federal lightbars)
1998
1999
2000
2001
2002
2003
2004
2005
2006's are they out there yet ?

ALSO is this true ?
MSP awarded the contract to both Chevrolet and Ford in "88, '91, '92, ''94, and '96, ?


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Updated the site again....... with a pic of a 1996 Caprice Wagon and a 1992 Unit


----------

